# Half a trailer 'face lift' on a sad day ...



## DaleH (Oct 2, 2016)

Last day of the year  pulled the bigger skiff due to upcoming weekend demands and pre-hunting scouting trips.

*Trailer *- at least the back half, wheels and axle - was all cleaned up, galvy coated in spots that were rusted, then painted with Pettit 'Trailer Coat', which works really good from experience, especially with saltwater-use trailers.

I take it slow towing, but my small Toyota SUV 4-banger pulls the rig along nicely. Ah well, if all goes well during the season ... it is just a dunk in ... and pull out.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 3, 2016)

oh well, in a couple of months, you can cover the rig with plastic tarp
and put a heater under it and finish it for next spring.

Did you refurb the hubs too ?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 3, 2016)

Having grown up in the Frozen North (Chicago) and then moving to Texas, I could no longer put up with having my boat idle for five or six months. 

Since I don't hunt (not since age 16 anyhow) I would go stir crazy during a snowed-in Winter.

Sorry to see you have to haul her. If you have a place to work, I guess you can get lots of things done over the cold spell. Good luck.

Now you have more time to help on this site. richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 3, 2016)

Since you redid the back half of the trailer wouldn't that be a butt lift?


----------

